# JavaME Programme



## Flamefire (6. Nov 2006)

Hi
ich will in die Java Programmierung einsteigen um Handy-Proggs zu coden (erst mal was einfaches...)
welche Programme, SDKs usw. brauche ich?
hab bisher noch nie mit Java programmiert aber sonst in nem Haufen andrer und werde mich schon reinfinden
Kann jmd Links dazu gebn? Ich wills speziell für mein Motorola Razr V3i machen

Schon mal vielen Dank...


----------



## EOB (6. Nov 2006)

hei, also wenn du mit java apps fuers handy schreiben willst, brauchst du die j2me. da ist eigentlich alles drin was du brauchst. dann benoetigst du simulatoren, um die programme auf verschiedenen handies zu testen. sind schon welche bei, glaub ich. ansonsten mal im netz nach handyname und j2me googeln oder so. das sind eigentlich auch nur programme, die eben ein bestimmtes handy simulieren, so kannst du testen, ohne das handy zu haben. na ja und tutorials gibts da sehr viele...mal ein paar links. die hilfreich sein koennten:

j2me tutorials
netbeans mobility pack (genial!)

na ja...ich denke mal das reicht fuer den anfang. aber ich finde j2me ist als anfang nicht unbedingt geeignet, da es doch unterschiede zu j2se gibt (kvm, andre datentypen, high level, low level api....). eignet sich also auch nicht unbedingt zum lernen von java. 

gruesse


----------



## Flamefire (6. Nov 2006)

Ok danke
ich bin dabei mirs anzusehn....
hat noch jmd was in der art?
n paar bsp für texteingabe/ausgabe
arbeit mit datein, (saven)

will ne tabelle zeichnen in der man rumnavigieren und in n paar spalten was eintragen kann, was dann gespeichert wird...
wer was zu dem thema kennt/hat...


----------



## Jockel (6. Nov 2006)

Da es ja unbedingt für's RAZR sein muss: http://developer.motorola.com/

Viel Spass beim verrückt werden.


----------



## Flamefire (6. Nov 2006)

Danke bin ich schon...
hat jmd ne ahnung wie ich das eclipse konfigurieren muss?
so dass der den motorola emulator benutzt?


----------



## EOB (7. Nov 2006)

ich wuerd netbean nehmen...weiss zwar auch nciht, wie man das da rein bekommt, aber IMHO ist es mit netbeans leichter. vielleicht hat ja jemand zufaellig ein plugin geschrieben? mal die netbeans seite durchsuchen!

gruesse


----------



## niemand (7. Nov 2006)

Gibt auch ein schönes Tut für Eclipse. Musst mal im J2ME-Forum schauen, da war es für Nokia erklärt.

cu


----------



## Flamefire (7. Nov 2006)

Netebeans ist wirklich gut...
ging einfach zu installn...
nehm ich ab sofort...kann ich nur empfehlen!
jz muss ich nur noch javaME lernen...


----------



## Gast (4. Jul 2007)

Hello! Good Site! Thanks you! hvfevnjwhptxz


----------

